# gift for @wildthings



## Tony (Feb 1, 2015)

Barry, I've been cleaning some and came across this and thought maybe you could use it to mount a fish on or something. It's mesquite, 22" tall, 5" wide and 2" thick on the ends. If you want it, I'll hang on to it until you come through here or I'm there. Just let me know. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 1, 2015)

That is really cool looking! Thanks hang on to it and I'll come through and visit with you to get it!! You DA MAN!!


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2015)

Whenever you're ready it'll be here. TA

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

